# How to get a PO Box in Marbella?



## ianjames (Jul 8, 2009)

Can anyone recommend (from experience) a reliable supplier of post office box addresses in or near Marbella? I've searched the internet and found very few potential suppliers - I have then contacted them (at least twice) by email or their website enquiry forms - but none have even bothered to reply (not just manana - this was weeks ago!).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

ianjames said:


> Can anyone recommend (from experience) a reliable supplier of post office box addresses in or near Marbella? I've searched the internet and found very few potential suppliers - I have then contacted them (at least twice) by email or their website enquiry forms - but none have even bothered to reply (not just manana - this was weeks ago!).


The easiest way, but not necessarily the cheapest or most convenient, is the Post Office (Correos)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> The easiest way, but not necessarily the cheapest or most convenient, is the Post Office (Correos)


Indeed, check out your local Correos office and ask for an _apartado_. You will have your own key and have to check the box yourself to collect any mail. These are the rates:

http://www.correos.es/ss/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername0=content-type&blobheadername1=content-disposition&blobheadervalue0=application%2Fpdf&blobheadervalue1=filename%3DTarifas_2016_Apdos_postales.pdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1365524820220&ssbinary=true


----------



## ianjames (Jul 8, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Indeed, check out your local Correos office and ask for an _apartado_. You will have your own key and have to check the box yourself to collect any mail.


Unfortunately we have not yet moved to Spain so cannot get to our local Correos office (and, indeed, have no idea which that will be). We have tried accessing the Correos website from the UK - but it's all in Spanish (which we are vey limited in) and couldn't find any enquiry form to fill in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I'm right in saying that any private mailbox company as well as correos will want to see your original photo ID in any case, so it's unlikely you will be able to organise it online.

Perhaps that's why you've received no replies. Also, even if a website has info in English, it doesn't necessarily mean that anyone in the company can actually speak or write it well enough to deal with emails, ( or maybe there's only one & they're on hols!) so if you wrote in English, that's also a possible explanation for the lack of response. 


That, & Spanish companies being notoriously bad at using emails......


----------

